# fuente de alimentacion variable 0-30 a 2A



## yriaf (Abr 21, 2007)

hola.
me gustaria un poco de ayuda estoy haciendo un trabajo hacerca de este tipo de fuentes y no encuentro casi nada en internet. es usando un LM317. se que al potencimetro cargarce cambia el voltaje del circuito pero no se porque. seria bueno saber porque se usan los diferentes capacitores y cual es la diferencia con el de ceramica. cosas generales como porque el circuito solo trabaja en DC y todo eso..

alguien me ayuda porfavor...????


----------



## jona (Abr 21, 2007)

Hola.
1 el lm317t soporta solo 1.5 amper.
2 el potenciometro es una resistencia variable en configuracion para variar la tension de salida del lm.
3 el capacitor principal es electrolitico, para filtrar lo mas posible la corriente alterna, el resto son de ceramica por su bajo valor, y estan para eliminar el rizado o ripple de salida, y para estabilidad.
la ultima pregunta no la entiendo, tenes que ser mas claro, la verdad no se si tenes conocimientos basicos electronica, como explicarte las cosas de manera mas detallada.
saludos.


----------



## jalva (Abr 21, 2007)

yriaf:

Puedes usar el LM350 que soporta 3 amper, pero debes tener cuidado con el disipador ya que a bajo voltaje y un consumo elevado, calienta y en serio...!


http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/LM/LM350.pdf


----------



## mcrven (Abr 21, 2007)

En este link www.electronics-lab.com/home/proyects/power/003/index.html hay algo que te puede interesar.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## jona (Abr 22, 2007)

creo q no vale la pena,gastar tanto dinero en una fuente con el regulador lm 3150k,donde se charlo en este mismo foro q no tiene proteccion contracortocircuitos. y si lo haces corres grandes riesgos de quemarlo. y su precio es elevadisimo.
mientras q la fuente de electronic-labs.com es una fuente un poco mas compleja y demasiados componentes para una corriente de salida de 2 amp.
creo q lo mejor son los reguladores en paralelo,lm 317t,pero eso depende el dueño de el post.
saludos.


----------



## yriaf (Abr 22, 2007)

gracias por la ayuda  chicos


----------



## jona (Abr 22, 2007)

amigo aprecio tu interes por agradecer.
pero por q no nos comentas q sacaste como conclusiones y cual vas a utilizar?
digo por q se trato un tema aqui.
saludos


----------



## yriaf (Abr 23, 2007)

use el lm317 y funciono le puse un 1n4007 y un 1m4002 para protegerlo... busque el data sheet para entender mas el regulador y me fue de maravilla ...asi quedo el circuito


----------



## jona (Abr 23, 2007)

hola amigo...
el archivo no se puede abrir por q esta hecho con algun programa.
mandalo como imagen.
calculo q usaste 2 reguladores LM 317T verdad?
los diodos de los q hablas,no protegen al regulador,si no q en caso de cortocircuitos no exploten los capacitores de entrada y salida.
saludos y comenta.


----------



## dinguel (Oct 30, 2007)

hola, yo soy mas partidario de este integrado, lm 338k. Es un regulador similar y proporciona 5A el solito como un hombre. http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/stmicroelectronics/2576.pdf
Dispogo de un para de fuentes que esta montadas con este integrado y van de maravilla. No llevan componentes apenas y es cortocircuitable. En concreto lleva, el transformador, el puente de diodos, un condensador de filtro, el 338k, una resistencia de 120 ohmios un potenciometro para regular la salida de 2k2 y un condensador de 100 uF a la salida en paralelo con otro de 100nF. 
Con estos pocos componentes disfrutamos de una fuente de laboratorio apta para muchos aparatos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

En definitiva lo mismo que un 317 pero mas grande, en cuanto a componentes se refiere. Es cuestion de gustos, el 338 es proporcionalmente mas caro. 
Los disipadores para to220 a veces se consiguen mas facil.
Para esos niveles de corriente, yo personalmente me jugaria con una fuente tipo switch para ahorrarme las diferencias en los disipadores. Se puede llegar a los 10A con mucho mejor rendimiento que con los lineales.
Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito y sobre gustos en reguladores de tension menos que menos.

Saludos.


----------



## javisarce (Abr 24, 2010)

ola
oie no puedes subir el circuito *POR* fa*VOR*


----------

